# Salicylic acid



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I starting a new thread from a different direction as another thread I posted earlier.

I'd ask about Corns, Callous's and Warts.

I mentioned taping an aspirin over the offending area.
One responder said the "aspirin" thing was just a joke.

BUT ~~~~

Since a primary ingredient of aspirin is *Salicylic acid, and a primary ingredient of "Compound W" and other corn removal remedies is, also, Salicylic acid........*
*I'm thinking there may be something to that therory.*


Has any one tried the aspirin remedy for a wart or corn?
How did it work for you?

Considering the cost of that little bottle ---- about $10.oo each,
Compared to the cost of a few aspirin tablets, I'm thinking it would be worth a try ------
A.Just the aspirin and the tape
B. Make a paste with crushed aspirin and water
C. Make a suspension of crushed aspirin and vaseline

I'm going to experiment ----- but, in the meantine, if anyone has tried any of these methods, I'd like to hear about your results.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Don't forget trying just the tape. And don't forget warts and corns are caused by different things.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Wolfy-hound said:


> Don't forget trying just the tape. And don't forget warts and corns are caused by different things.


I have always known what causes them.
I know they are DIFFERENT.

However the over-the-counter remedies for either of them, seems to be 
SALICYLIC ACID.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

tallpines said:


> ... Since a primary ingredient of aspirin is *Salicylic acid, and a primary ingredient of "Compound W" and other corn removal remedies is, also, Salicylic acid........*
> *I'm thinking there may be something to that therory.*
> 
> 
> ...


I would be interested in hearing your results.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If you're talking about callouses, have you tried soaking in apple vinegar? Warts I usually scrape off.. There's no nerve endings.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The "aspirin thing" works. It hurts though because the ASA "burns" off the area.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

tallpines said:


> I starting a new thread from a different direction as another thread I posted earlier.
> 
> I'd ask about Corns, Callous's and Warts.
> 
> ...


may be worth noting that the compound in aspirin is acetylsalicylic acid rather than salicylic acid (found in OTC wart removal products). Acetylsalicylic acid is metabolized to salicylic acid after ingestion.

Not saying that your experiments will not work, just noting that you are starting with a different compound than the OTC product. 

Willow bark extract would get you salicylic acid.


----------

